# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  استفاده مجدد از صندوق رفاه برای کنکور مجدد

## Sky98

*سلام
دوستان کسی هست از یک رشته روزانه انصراف داده باشه و مجدد کنکور داده باشه و روزانه قبول شده باشه و از امکانات صندوق رفاه مثل وام و خوابگاه و....استفاده کرده باشه؟
(وی علاقه عجیبی به تکرار فعل داشت )*

----------

